# clash or clans



## Big Buffer

How many of you guys play and what clan you in


----------



## Kimo

Noooo never would I play such a game


----------



## Big Buffer

Hi kimo long time no see. It's a cure for me. Had issues with fruit machines. This is my cure


----------



## Kimo

Haha

I kinda got addicted to it :lol:

Waiting for over a week for upgrades is annoying me tho


----------



## Big Buffer

Mate.get on it. Detailing addiction needs a vent. Coc is just that


----------



## Will_G

I play it currently a TH8 nearly finished all my upgrades at this level although the walls will take time. Currently going solo although I'm about to rejoin the clan I was Co leader of. It's called Mighty Olympian, I've actually designed a website for them. More the reason of going back to get it all up to date with latest war news then hand it over to the current cos and leader.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Completely addicted to this atm. I got my mate at work into it and brother and gf both addicted to lol.


----------



## DLGWRX02

yep,

clan is called * ACTIVE* (lv4) #20UYGYPO
alias Dan the Man! lvl 116


----------



## JJ0063

Just me thought OP was referring to a musical instrument in some sort of Scottish band? I'm so out of touch & only in my twenties!


----------



## muzzer

Even i know what Clash of Clans is and i'm an old fart :lol:


----------



## danwel

Never played it. I play how to tran your dragon the rise of berk though. Me and my boy love it although it's mostly me that plays it lol


----------



## muzzer

I'm no good at games but i do have Zombie Gunship Zero on my phone, still can't play it properly though :lol:


----------



## Tricky Red

I have TH level 8 but have not been on for a while. You going to create a detailing world clan then?


----------



## Mate

I play it and really enjoy it. It kills time, i play it when watching tv/movie. Great game very addicting. Ive played it since it was pretty much released.

I pretty much only enjoy war aspect of it though. Im a Max th10 bar walls and heros and only spent about a 5er on the game which in my eyes is a steal.


----------



## shycho

Newly TH9 over here, been playing about a year now I am now enjoying it more as I can just play it solidly for a night and then not touch it for a week other than collecting resources.


----------



## [email protected]

I play but cant attack for toffee


----------



## Captain Fizz

lvl 83, TH8, finishing off defence upgrades / research.
Barracks etc done but don't think I'll bother with all skull walls as yet.

In "Inverness Castle" which oddly is a Canadian clan.

It's good fun 
Wars definitely make it for me. Using different attacks.
Without the Clan interaction it would be less of a game.

I like how you can keep the screen awake, every vape break attack, keep screen alive whilst at work


----------



## t1mmy

I'm lv77 on TH8, working my way through the research and defensive upgrades.

I'm looking for a new clan if any of you are in a clan that needs someone. It's all about the war.


----------



## Kimo

Anyone in a decent clan??

I've 3 starred both attacks but no one else is attacking so it's a complete waste

****ing me off


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> Anyone in a decent clan??
> 
> I've 3 starred both attacks but no one else is attacking so it's a complete waste
> 
> ****ing me off


I'm off also but no Clan decent either. Shall we create a detailing world one lol.


----------



## Kimo

Ocd anonymous is the new clan name, join up everyone


----------



## Bulkhead

request sent - Beaker is my clan name. Level 10 TH but really upgraded too soon. Been farming for ages to upgrade defences so league is currently low.


----------



## Big Buffer

You should look at my clan named rayz. Look for buffer


----------



## Big Buffer

Sorry Sam instead of them discussing your base you were just kicked.


----------



## Bero

level 126, TH10 here

Don't raid much any, just war attacks.....and check in each day to farm collectors and have banter.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Big Buffer said:


> Sorry Sam instead of them discussing your base you were just kicked.


No worries Will I'll just gather and then re join


----------



## Big Buffer

Sweet


----------



## J1ODY A

The clan I was in just died lol anyone got an active clan I can join?


----------



## shycho

I think the game is slowly dying since they changed the gameplay so that destroying a TH doesn't give you a cheap shield. 

We had 20+ members in our clan, with an active chat, now it seems like its just 4-5 people requesting troops.


----------



## Bodarville

The clan I'm in is the same, long term players giving up, clan dwindling and new members are low level and clearly second or third accounts that rarely raid.


----------



## Kimo

What's everyone in? Fancy joining a new clan


----------



## moochin

Max th9 level 112
Clan name: GB SAS 
Lvl 8 war clan

Feel free to pop in and say hi.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan

Lvl 137 TH11, Find I don't play to much now as takes too much time so switched to Royale lol, drags on the way to Lvl 6 after yesterdays update. Just when I think I've nearly got all troops/spells maxxed they up them again lol...


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Makes my th 8 seem rubbish lol currently catching up after rushing.. 
Lv 69 
Clan: bay of dragons 
Always looking for new people 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

DLGWRX02 said:


> yep,
> 
> clan is called * ACTIVE* (lv4) #20UYGYPO
> alias Dan the Man! lvl 116


Holy thread revival.lol
And since my first post, I'm still in the same clan now a lv10 clan, but now th 11. lv 155
Player tag #RC0QY200,

and also in the same clan I'm The Redcoat th9 lv 108
Player tag #2QGJ2RRJG


----------



## TheNissanMan

Disappointed with lvl 6 drags, thought they would be better lol


----------



## moochin

I'm not overly impressed with the bomb Tower. Mines at lvl3 and when he blew up he barely touched the wizard's that walked by with their fingers up at it. Nvm tho, it's another defence I suppose.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan

Have pretty much given up with it now, takes up too much time and upgrades are limited and expensive... clash royale iOS the new addiction as can pop in and out


----------



## [email protected]

I still try updating my base, crap at attacking but hey ho


----------



## J1ODY A

Nice little clan going & we welcome new members.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

DLGWRX02 said:


> yep,
> 
> clan is called * ACTIVE* (lv4) #20UYGYPO
> alias Dan the Man! lvl 116





DLGWRX02 said:


> Holy thread revival.lol
> And since my first post, I'm still in the same clan now a lv10 clan, but now th 11. lv 155
> Player tag #RC0QY200,
> 
> and also in the same clan I'm The Redcoat th9 lv 108
> Player tag #2QGJ2RRJG


Wow holy thread revival again.lol
I'm still in the same clan as back then but slightly improved being maxed th11 lv 183 ,apart from walls, no infernos or eagle.

Even my mini account is now lv146 engineered th11


----------

